# سمات الاسرة المسيحية



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2020)

*سمات الاسرة المسيحية
 الأنبا موسى 

تتسم الأسرة المسيحية بملامح خاصة تنبع من مفهوم المسيحية لسر الزواج المقدس . وتوصياتها الكتابية للزوجين سواء فى معاملتها معاً أو فى تربيتهما لأولادهما

تعريف الأسرة فى المسيحي

الأسرة فى المفهوم المسيحى كنيسة صغيرة إذ يقول الرسول بولس : ” إلى فليمون المحبوب … وإلى الكنيسة التى فى بيتك ” (فل١ : ٢) وهى مجال لإختيار عمل الله فى توحيد الزوجين وفى تقديس نسلها للمسيح . وفى الأشعاع المبارك فى الوسط المحيط

ميادين المحبة الأسرية 

وتظهر المحبة الأسرية فى ميادين مختلفة ومجالات متعددة مثل

١ – المذبح العائلى

وهو الصلاة المشتركة وقراءة جزء من الكتاب المقدس مثلاً كوسيلة ربط روحى للأسرة ، وكأخذ لفعل الروح القدس فى كافة أفرادها. وكقوة طاردة لكل شرير أو مؤامرة شيطانية أو روح خلاف

٢ – التناول المشترك

إن التفاف الأسرة كلها حول جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين فى سر الشكر ، هو خير تعبير عن الكنيسة المسيحية ” كجماعة ” ، وهو سمة أرثوذكسية تتسم بها كنيستنا ، فهى تهتم بالعلاقة الفردية مع الله ، كما تهتم بالعلاقة الجماعية ” فى الجماعات أباركك يارب ” (مز٢٥: ١٢)

ان  روح الله يعطى للجماعة أكثر مما يعطى للأفراد منفصلين، لهذا فالتناول الجماعى   المسبوق بتوبة جماعية فى الأسرة وممارسة أمينة للأعتراف، هو قوة متجدد مستمرة للأسرة كلها

٣ – طرح المشاكل أمام الله

إن تعويد أولادنا أن نرفع قلوبنا لله عند أى مشكلة أو ضيقة يعد أمراً هاماً. فبالأضافة إلى أن ذلك يعطى الله فرصة للتدخل فى مشكلاتنا، ويعطينا تهيئة قلبية للتسليم والشكر نجد أن هذا الأسلوب ينمى فى الأولاد روح الإيمان والشركة ليلجأوا إلى الله فى كل ظروفهم ” أدعنى وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى ” (مز٥٠: ١٥)

٤ – روح التفاهم فى الأسرة

إن ضغوط الحياة فى العصر الحاضر سواء على الزوج المرهق أو الزوجة العاملة أو الأبناء المتوترين بمستقبلهم وصراعاتهم … هذا يستدعى الإلتزام بمبدأ ” التفاهم ونية إنهاء الخلافات ” … أما أن يتعامل الفرد بروح العناد والذاتية دون إحساس بالأطراف الأخرى فهذه جريمة كبرى فى حق الوحدة الأسرية، بل فى حق نفسه. يجب أن نتعود التنازل عن آرائنا بهدوء. والتفاهم مع الآخرين بإنفتاح

٥ – زيارات المحبة

يستحسن أن تقوم الأسرة بزيارات محبة لأسر مسيحية أخرى، فهذا يدعم روح المحبة فى المجتمع المسيحى، كما أنه يجدد المحبة الداخلية فى الأسرة نفسها. كذلك يجب أن تهتم الزوجة بمشاعر أسرة زوجها، والزوج بمشاعر أسرة زوجته، فأغلب المشاكل تنتج من تجاهل هذه المشاعر الهامة

   روح الوفاق بين الأسرتين سند جبار للأسرة المسيحية وأساس هام فى هدوء الأولاد وتكوين نفسياتهم بطريقة سليمة

 ونحن نحذر من التدخل فى حياة الأسرة الخاصة. فكثيراً ما كان هذا التدخل سبب مشاكل وتفكك وإنحرافات خطيرة

٦ – روح البساطة والقناعة

 إن أخطر ما يباغت الأسرة من حروب هى حرب التقليد والمظهرية والغيرة من أسر أخرى. لكن التفس المسيحية التى أشبعها الرب من دسم نعمته. ورواها من مياه بيته، تصيح بفرح سماوى ” الرب يرعانى فلا يعوزنى شئ ” (مز٢٣: ١)

لابد من مراجعة شاملة للنفس فى هذه النقطة، فكلا الزوجين مسئول فيها ويكفى أن يعلمنا بولس الرسول قائلاً: ” أما التقوى مع القناعة فهى تجارة عظيمة … إن كان لنا قوت وكسوة فلنكتفى بهما، وأما الذين يريدون أن يكونوا أغنياء فيسقطون فى تجربة وفخ وشهوات كثيرة غبية ومضرة، تغرق الناس فى العطب والهلاك ” (اتى٦: ٦- ٩)

٧ – التربية المتزنة للأولاد :

يجب أن يدرك الزوجان أن التربية المتزنة للأولاد فى الطفولة المبكرة وفيما بعدها من مراحل. أمر هام فى تنشئتهم بطريقة سليمة. فحين يحنو الأب حيناً ويقسو أحياناً، يتحير الطفل، ولا يفهم المبادئ الواجبة والسلوك السليم . كذلك حين يقسو الأب على الشاب المراهق بينما تتلقفه الأم فى عاطفة جاهلة بطبيعة المرحلة ومن  هدف الأب . ينحرف الفتى ويتحول إلى إنسان شاذ السلوك، ومهمل لواجباته.

  من الأتفاق على سياسة واحدة فى الحياة،   والتعامل مع الأبناء، ولابد من إتزان العواطف أثناء ممارسة العملية التربوية.

كذلك من الأمور الهامة مراقبة سلوك الأولاد فى تفاهم وإقناع ، ليختاروا الأصدقاء الصالحين ويبتعدوا عن المسالك الخاطئة.

٨ – الأسرة والمجتمع الخارجى :

أحياناً تتساهل الأسرة فى هذا الأمر، فتترك أولادها وبناتها يختلطون بأنواع منحرفة ممن هم فى سنهم .. وتكتشف بعد فترة تورطات وعلاقات خطيرة

 المرونة القوية فى المسيحية هى الإنفتاح على الناس والتعامل معهم فى محبة    وتعاون دون الأندماج الضار مع إنحرافاتهم، أما المرونة السلبية التى نترك فيها قيمنا ومبادئنا وأولادنا ريشة خفيفة فى مهب التيارات الخاطئة فأمر فى غاية الخطورة. يجب أن تدقق الأسرة فى أثناء أختلاطها بأسر أخرى ، وما يتصوره البعض صداقات بريئة قد يتحول إلى مشاكل خطيرة

٩ – وسائل الأعلام فى الأسرة :

ليس الخطأ فى وسائل ألعلام المختلفة فى جو الأسرة من إذاعة وتليفزيون إلى جرائد ومجلات لكن الخطأ هو عدم تربية ضمير الأولاد. بل ضمير الوالدين أنفسهم على الأنتقاء الصالح. لابد من أن يتعود الجميع على إنتقاء الوسيلة الصالحة للتثقيف.. البرنامج، الكتاب المناسب… إلخ، أما أن نترك أولادنا أمام تفاهات أو سلبيات تهدم ولا تبنى فهذا أمر يستوجب وقفة ومحاسبة نفس.

ونحن ننتظر اليوم الذى تقدم فيه وسائل الإعلام ما هو بناء لأولادنا فليست الحياة مواقف تمثيلية خليعة ولا هى أفلام عنف، بل يجب أن ترتفع هذه الوسائل بالناس وبغرائزهم لا أن تنزل بهم إلى أسفل، هناك ميادين علمية أدبية وفنية ورياضة، وبالأولى هناك ميادين دينية تقاوم وسائل الإعلام.

١٠ – روح الخدمة :

  لقد علمنا السيد المسيح إنه “ما جاء ليًخدم بل ليخدم ويبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين” (مت٢٠: ٢٨).

ولا شك أن روح الخدمة هى العلامة على صحة مسيحية النفس والأسرة، كما أنها الشهادة المجيدة لما تعمله المسيحية فى حياة الناس. يجب أن نتعود على خدمة الغير ونعود أولادنا على ذلك.

ان الأنانية التى نلقنها لأولادنا سندفع ثمنها غالياً ما لم نصحح مواقفنا . وندعوهم إلى الغيرة من الآخرين ومحاولة الأرتفاع على أنقاضهم. هذا كله يخلق مجتمع مفككاً، ونفوساً ضعيفة حاقدة. أما المسيحية فتدعونا إلى المحبة الباذلة “المحبة تتأنى وترفق، المحبة لا تحسد، المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح، ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء، ولا تفرح بالأثم بل تفرح بالحق، وتحتمل كل شئ ، وتصدق كل شئ، وترجو كل شئ، وتصبر على كل شئ. المحبة لا تسقط أبداً” (١كو١٣: ٤ – ٧).

لذلك  ينبغى أن يكون لنا روح الخدمة، فنعطى من وقتنا وجهدنا ومالنا وإمكانياتنا للآخرين، وخصوصاً فى الحقل الكنسى الذى ينظم هذا العطاء ويوجهه للمستحقين، كن أميناً فى أعطاء عشورك للرب لتحس ببركة سخية من لدنه    ” هاتوا العشور وجربونى بهذا …إن كنت لا أفتح لكم كوى السموات وأفيض عليكم بركة حتى لا توسع “

(مل٣: ١).

أيها الأحباء … إن الكنيسة تثق إنكم ستستجيبون لدعوتها لكم نحو: 

+ توبة عائلية مشتركة.

+ صلاة وعبادة مشتركة.

+ تناول الأسرار المقدسة .

+ ترابط عائلى بمجد أسم المسيح.

+ وخدمة حية لها بركاتها.​*


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2020)

*موضوع رائع وقيم
شكرااااااااااا اخى النهيسي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2020)

السيد المسيح يبارككم
شكرا للمرور المشرف جداا
​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2021)

موضوع جميل ورااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

